# Rumpwhites



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Champagne tan rumpwhite x dove tan rumpwhite


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so cute


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Purely adorable!!!!!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh, they're so sweet.


----------

